# Cant Sleep



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone up


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

yup, s'early..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

still early for me too!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

What are you guys up to . When I moved my tanks to the fish room I had bad calcium trying to clean 10 tanks lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am up, not su much I can't sleep


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nothing much. Just trying to plan tomorrow. Came back from an evening of catfish and chatting science with a nice stranger we met at happy hour at the hotel


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

just watching canucks and doing some work.. my hours are weird these days.. gladly tho.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Are you working on your model hows it coming by the way.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Who's working on what model?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Were you not making a transformer model I never saw the finished piece.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

watching this : tokyo 2009 time lapse


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats a cool video.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah if you can look past the damn .com ..


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I just finished rearranging rock work and adding some new additions to the salt tank 

5 hours and 4 wrinkly fingeres + 1 wrinkly thumb later... I'm satisfied with the way my tank looks now


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey all, just got in from work and it's a tad early to be playing with power tools so came by to see who's all awake.
I got your comment Brian about the swag of water and you've got a meal, too funny.


----------

